# Kaizen draw organizer foam now available in the UK



## Graham Orm (17 Apr 2015)

I saw this about 4 years ago and searched UK suppliers for it. After emailing the company they told me that it wasn't available here and wasn't on their agenda. I ended up copying the idea with laminate flooring underlay which works but because it's not stuck together is impossible to get neat....and satisfying to look at!

Have a look at the video. Not cheap but only done once.
Rutlands are now selling it. http://www.rutlands.co.uk/pp+deals+DEALS?promo=DK6765


----------



## marcros (17 Apr 2015)

looks good. like you say not cheap, but it would be a good investment for storage of chisels etc.


----------



## Monkey Mark (17 Apr 2015)

Looks like good stuff. Easy to work with and doesn't cost the earth for what it does.

As an aside, have a look at the draw on the before and after pictures. How many items can you spot missing from the after pic? :mrgreen:


----------



## bugbear (17 Apr 2015)

Favourable experiences here:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62664

BugBear


----------



## doctor Bob (17 Apr 2015)

Once they are all tuck up nice and tight, maybe you could sing them a little lullaby to settle them down.


----------



## RogerP (17 Apr 2015)

Fine for delicate tools in a travelling case but I'd have thought over-the-top for run of the mill tools in a workshop drawer.


----------



## CHJ (17 Apr 2015)

Don't know the brand but we used to use a similar looking material in the late 1960-early 70's to house Aircraft fitters tool kits (all trades) as a means of FOD (foreign object damage) control.
You did not sign off a job unless your tool kit was complete. 

Can't see it being practical for the average fitter due to the lack of tool volume that can be accommodated, very good for very expensive or delicate equipment though but most have their own carry cases anyway.

Where on earth did we get the layered insert material for the camera cases full of lenses, filters etc. in days of yore before we were lured by the easy life of the digital age, minds gone blank on that.


----------



## Graham Orm (17 Apr 2015)

http://www.toolovation.co.uk/product_p/ ... ker.sp.htm


----------



## RogerP (17 Apr 2015)

CHJ":cutbbf1y said:


> .............
> Where on earth did we get the layered insert material for the camera cases full of lenses, filters etc. in days of yore before we were lured by the easy life of the digital age, minds gone blank on that.


Still easily available. Search "Pick and Pluck Packaging Foam"


----------



## CHJ (17 Apr 2015)

RogerP":3y016rhl said:


> CHJ":3y016rhl said:
> 
> 
> > .............
> ...


Thanks for dragging me into the digital age and modern parlance again, certainly was not e-bay when I last bought it (it did not exist) they still had those strange things called catalogues you sent a postcard for.
The stuff we used at work was supplied with the tool cases.


----------



## Woodmonkey (17 Apr 2015)

Cool, that could work well for a snooker cue case I wanted to build.


----------



## Shrubby (18 Apr 2015)

zotefoams are much better quality foam for tool storage (plastazote evazote etc)
The kaizen stuff looks cheap & nasty in comparison
Matt


----------



## Graham Orm (18 Apr 2015)

Shrubby":3jerk8id said:


> zotefoams are much better quality foam for tool storage (plastazote evazote etc)
> The kaizen stuff looks cheap & nasty in comparison
> Matt



Shrubby, the point of Kaizen is that it's layered and the layers are glued so that you can pull as many layers out that you wish. I've looked at the products you mentioned and they are solid blocks, so you would have to dig which would be messy.
http://www.zotefoams.com/pages/EN/plastazote.asp


----------



## bugbear (18 Apr 2015)

It appears the generic industry term is "tool foam"

Googling on that gives multiple products, vendors and cutting techniques.

BugBear


----------



## Graham Orm (18 Apr 2015)

bugbear":pi78w0ba said:


> It appears the generic industry term is "tool foam"
> 
> Googling on that gives multiple products, vendors and cutting techniques.
> 
> BugBear



Nice find BB.


----------



## rafezetter (21 Apr 2015)

a bit of cloth, some expanding foam and a board the same dimensions as the drawer bottom with 4 support dowels (so you can have 2 layers for deeper drawers, my idea) does the same job and cheaper / quicker too.

http://www.machinistblog.com/pamper-your-tools/


----------



## bugbear (21 Apr 2015)

rafezetter":2nx7x354 said:


> a bit of cloth, some expanding foam and a board the same dimensions as the drawer bottom with 4 support dowels (so you can have 2 layers for deeper drawers, my idea) does the same job and cheaper / quicker too.
> 
> http://www.machinistblog.com/pamper-your-tools/



Nice alternative - only minor downside is that the expanding foam trick has do be done "all in one go", where with the
cuttable foam you could add tools one at a time, cutting each hole as needed.

BugBear


----------



## Graham Orm (21 Apr 2015)

rafezetter":3n78hmhx said:


> a bit of cloth, some expanding foam and a board the same dimensions as the drawer bottom with 4 support dowels (so you can have 2 layers for deeper drawers, my idea) does the same job and cheaper / quicker too.
> 
> http://www.machinistblog.com/pamper-your-tools/



Tried it, messy and as already mentioned, no option to add more later.


----------



## Racers (21 Apr 2015)

Expanding foam is good to strengthen your socket set plastic trays, just pop it in the case upside down and fill the underside, cut flat when its gone off.
If you leave the tool in it works best, its a bit tricky to flip, but a board under the tray helps.

Pete


----------



## rafezetter (22 Apr 2015)

Racers":1o89l1cu said:


> Expanding foam is good to strengthen your socket set plastic trays, just pop it in the case upside down and fill the underside, cut flat when its gone off.
> If you leave the tool in it works best, its a bit tricky to flip, but a board under the tray helps.
> 
> Pete



Good tip, some of them seem little thicker than tissue paper.


----------



## wide74 (27 Apr 2015)

Use all the fancy foam you like, I can find the sharpest, pointyist thing in my toolbox in seconds with no worries........oh hang on that's the point isn't it...... I'll get my coat


----------

